# Correct coding for use of Surgimend



## graciejean (Apr 9, 2010)

Procedure performed Repair of incarcerated inicisonal hernia ( 49561), Myofascial advancement flap (15734) Use of acellular xenograft (Surgimend)  Would this be coded as 15430 since it is used in conjunction with the myofascial advancementflap (component separation repair)? or would it only be considered as a mesh 49568? I understand CPT assistant in the June 2008 issue stated xenograft mesh would be reported as 49568 however that would be with the hernia repair only. Myofascial advancement flap was not included in that article. 
Opinions please


----------

